# horses by NYC : north or south ??



## eddieinthetruck (Apr 22, 2008)

hi !

this question has already been asked, but did not get any answer that helped me...

i am working as a groom and will move to NYC this summer (because of my hubbie)
i don't know if we should settle more in the north of the island (like harlem) or brooklyn.
i want to live in the city but i need to be able to commute easily to my work.
i may move with my young horse that need pastures (or big turn out)

where are the nice and fancy stables / breeders ??? (i prefer to work in a nice fancy environment :lol: )
is it more up north (like westchester)
or around brooklyn (staten island...) ???

thank you to anybody that would have experiences to share...
descriptions are welcome !


----------



## eddieinthetruck (Apr 22, 2008)

nobody has a clue  ?


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Sorry, I dont know. I do know that Robin Quivers of the Howard Stern show had a horse that she kept in NYC... but I dont know where. I imagine she would board at an upscale stable.


----------



## eddieinthetruck (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks for the hint ! i checked her out on wikipedia and she seems to be living in staten island...


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

http://www.horsebackride.com/jb/home.php


----------



## eddieinthetruck (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks again!

but i've talk with some people and i think i might better choose to live more north (harlem) and look into westchester area.


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

well..i live kinda lose to westchester..www.tiffanyhillsouth.com is a nice barn..i mean they aren't exactly "breeders" but its a nice barn and they are all really nice.but they do cutting..no english


----------

